# Is this board way too small for me?



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi guys - I picked up a 2nd hand board last year for my first time snowboarding. In total I've had about 10 days now and am able to get down blues OK and getting better. Not sure if an intermediate or not but probably closer to that than a beginner...Now I do like playing a bit on the slopes and amn't just about speed and like the idea of getting a bit better at ollies etc...

What I have today is a 152cm board which I think is too small. The guy sold it to me last year as a complete beginner and said a small board would be easier to use which makes sense. 

My info is:
-Male
-5'6
-190 lbs
-size 9 shoe (US)

When I plug this into calculators I get something like 154cm for all mountain or 156-158 for freeride.

I've 3 questions:
1) At my size is this current board way too small?
2) If yes, what difference will this make at my level?
3) What size board (I know it depends on the make but as a rough guide) would you suggest for me?

Thanks
G


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Well
Different boards ride differently and different people have different preferences, I am about 160lbs and 5'11 and ride a 150 for jibs (rails and stuff) and a 153 for jump and general riding.
Try and rent a board around 153 and see if you prefer it because weight wise you could definitely get on a bigger board but your height you'd be fine on the 149.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sure someone far more knowledgeable then me will come behind to answer but i'm 5'4" 185 and I ride a full cambered 156. For your weight I think you would definitely want a bigger board. My next will probably be a 158


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Soul: if you're going for a rocker type board next you might be able to stick with 156 (or go smaller) look for quite a stiff rocker/banana/flying V etc...
The forum destroyer may be a good choice.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

all depends on your riding style and what you want out of your board.

im 5'9 and 165lbs... i ride a 151 and 152 for park and what not.. and i have a 154.5 that i ride for all mountain riding..


----------



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry just checked and is actually 152cm...


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

gc2012 said:


> Sorry just checked and is actually 152cm...


If it works for you ride ti while you've got it but when you buy your next board go with something a little bigger.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

*what i ride*

i am 5'7" and 185, I ride a 153 hybrid rocker from Lib. I probably could have (and still might) size up to a 156 or 157. But, imo i have been tearing shit up on that size. I dont ride in the park at all, but i have also only had a chance to do east coast groomers. I havent taken it in any deep powder to be able to comment on that. Im a short guy with a big belly and the 153 has treated me just fine.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm 175 and ride a 158

At 190, for general riding a 158 would work if it wasn't too soft in the flex department.

It depends on what kinda board as well.


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

grafta said:


> I'm 175 and ride a 158
> 
> At 190, for general riding a 158 would work if it wasn't too soft in the flex department.
> 
> It depends on what kinda board as well.


Kinda gotta disagree because height and dimensions also plat a large part, a shorter person will generally have shorter and less strong legs meaning they'd require a narrower stance, if the stance is too narrow for the board then it won't be the best thing for them as they won't have full control and won't be able to reap the benefits that the larger board would bring.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

gc2012 said:


> I've 3 questions:
> 1) At my size is this current board way too small?
> 2) If yes, what difference will this make at my level?
> 3) What size board (I know it depends on the make but as a rough guide) would you suggest for me?
> ...


As a beginner snowboarder the shorter board will make turning easier, and not much other differnence at your level, starting shorter will make learning easier for you, good choice  If you progress to riding fast you will want to get a little longer board. I weigh 190 and have a concave 159 cm board for riding fast and a flying V 163 for soft snow which is probably a little big for me. 

When you are ready for a new board I'd demo some that are a little longer than what you have.


----------



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

*thanks...*

hi all - thanks for the replies so far, keep them coming am learning!

What I have now is this board "Volkl Conquer" in a 152cm. It's 2003 so a 10 year old design. Its this board (not this exact one but same model) - NEW! Rare, 156cm Volkl Conquer snowboard,burton custom si bindings new. Described by one seller as *"It is a stable cambered design, slightly directional and “3D” sidewall construction with a medium flex."*

My question now really is - at my level (assume comfortable on groomed red slopes today and should get another 20 days in this season) how much would I notice the difference between what I have today (a 152cm medium flex) and what I would go for (prob something like a 154 / 156). I guess it would move easier with my weight but in reality how obvious a difference would this be?

Thanks
G


----------



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

*2nd question ....*

Can I hijack a 2nd question in in the interests of recycling threads 

Question about my girlfriends boards - its 149cm which according to calculators is about the right length roughly maybe a cm or 2 too small for her height and weight. But her board seems to be made for the park and has pretty high flex I think. This is it - Palmer 2003 Shaun Palmer Shred Snowboard 149cm, 154cm Snowboard

A lot of the comments / reviews I read about it have it more like a freestyle than a freeride board. 

What I'm wondering is - as a beginner / getting into intermediate would a board this "soft" cause an issue with her turns. She's pretty light (130lbs) so know a flex helps but what you guys think or would this be fine for now and only affect her if she gets into highspeed carving etc?

Thanks
G


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

IndraRipper said:


> Soul: if you're going for a rocker type board next you might be able to stick with 156 (or go smaller) look for quite a stiff rocker/banana/flying V etc...
> The forum destroyer may be a good choice.


I'm actually likely going for another cambered board. Haven't decided yet. But I am pretty strictly freeride and I love the "precision" (for lack of a better word) I feel I get on a cambered board riding this east coast crap lol



IndraRipper said:


> Kinda gotta disagree because height and dimensions also plat a large part, *a shorter person will generally have shorter and less strong legs* meaning they'd require a narrower stance, if the stance is too narrow for the board then it won't be the best thing for them as they won't have full control and won't be able to reap the benefits that the larger board would bring.


I must disagree with the highlighted. Height (or leg length) doesn't generally determine or correlate to leg strength


----------



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah I've pretty strong legs but get the point in teh case of my girlfriend. She does think her stance is too wide for her lack ofpower and is trying to narrow it...


----------



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks all for the input and answers. What I'm going to do is rent a slightly longer board for a day this weekend and try it. 

Am converging on something like 155-156 on a Camber or 153-154 on a Rocker. I might make look at something a bit stiffer also. Just won't want a huge board as I'm still learning...

My current is a 152cm camber with medium flex. Is prob a bit too soft / short / flex for my weight of 190lbs. 

But will rent and try that other option for the day!

Thanks all for the help
G


----------

